# PC-Zusammenstellungen April/Mai 2010



## Kyragan (27. März 2010)

*PC-Zusammenstellungen April/Mai 2010*

Neuer Thread, neues Glück, (teilweise) neue Hardware und ein Neuer an der Konfigurationsschaltzentrale.
Für wen nicht das passende dabei ist darf sich gern zu Wort melden und seine Fragen loswerden. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich hier nicht der
einzige bin der willens ist sein Wissen über Hardware und Co. mit dem Rest des Forums zu teilen.
Um Euch nicht mit Informationen und Nerd-Knowledge zu erschlagen werde ich mich kurz halten und technische Eckpunkte in Spoilertags verfrachten.
Sollten dann immer noch Fragen offen sein: Stellt sie! Denn dafür sind Fragen da. 

Bevor es an die Konfigurationen selbst geht möchte ich noch ein paar allgemeine Fragen beantworten, die im Verlaufe einer Beratung immer wieder fallen.

*Welche Marken sind "die besten"?*

Die wahrscheinlich schwierigste Frage. Man muss es vor allem getrennt nach Komponenten betrachten. 
Bei Grafikkarten gilt: Alles was nicht gesondert gekennzeichnet ist entspricht dem Referenzmodell von ATi/AMD oder Nvidia. Demnach ist es völlig egal, ob
auf der Karte XFX, Sapphire oder Powercolor steht. Der einzige Unterschied ist der Pappkarton und der Aufkleber! Spezielle Modelle mit neuen Kühlern,
höheren Taktraten oder gar eigenen PCB-Designs sind gekennzeichnet und gesondert erwähnt!

Für Prozessoren, der Einfachheit halber in aller Kürze CPU genannt, gilt: Generell bedient AMD derzeitig ein verschobenes Segment gegenüber Intel, dass
mehr in die Preis-Leistungs-Ecke drängt, dabei jedoch die Performancekrone Intel überlässt. Diese Situation bringt, dass Intel zwar die schnellsten CPUs
besitzt im Gegenzug dafür aber auch mehr Geld möchte. Das gilt für die meisten der Intel-CPUs und gilt auch für Intels Chipsätze, was sich im Mainboard-
kaufpreis bemerkbar macht.

Für Arbeitsspeicher, oder kurz RAM, gilt: Generell sind alle frei auf dem Endkonsumentenmarkt erhältlichen Speicher mehr als tauglich. Interessant in
Sachen Speicher wird es vor allem, wenn es darum geht die Komponenten zu übertakten um mehr Leistung aus ihnen zu holen. Einige Marken haben hier
höherklassigere und demnach auch höherepreisige Modelle im Angebot. In Bezug auf deren Taktraten, Latenzen und schlussendlich auch auf die Übertaktbar-
keit. Wichtig beim RAM-Kauf ist eigentlich nur eines: Wer mehrere RAM-Riegel einsetzt sollte immer gleichartige Riegel verwenden. Bedeutet: Gleicher
Hersteller und gleicher Typ - was gleiche Taktraten, Latenzen und Speicherplatz impliziert.

Für Mainboards gilt: Nichts. Die großen Hersteller im Mainboardmarkt nehmen sich im Grunde nichts. Spitzenwerte im Bereich der Übertaktbarkeit werden
vor allem von Sondermodellen aus besonderen Performanceserien erreicht und bilden demnach eher die Ausnahme als die Regel.

Bei allen anderen Komponenten gibt es eine Vielzahl von Herstellern, die alle gute Produkte auf dem Markt haben und sich nur in Nuancen unterscheiden.
Sollten Fragen zu eben solchen Komponenten, wie beispielsweise dem Netzteil, auftauchen: Stellt sie!


*Ich trau es mir nicht zu meinen PC selbst zusammenzubauen, nicht doch lieber einen Fertig-PC?*

Nein. Im Grunde ist das Zusammenbauen eines Computers sehr simpel. Wer sich dennoch nicht in der Lage fühlt Technik für solch hohe Summen in die Hand
zu nehmen der kann bei einigen Händlern den Zusammenbau mit der Bestellung ordern. Natürlich gegen ein Endgeld. Wie hoch dieses ist und ob der von
euch gewählte Händler solch einen Service anbietet erfahrt ihr auf dessen Seite. Alternativ fragt einfach im Thread.


*Wo soll ich bestellen?*

Generell gibt es sehr viele Händler, die Hardware verkaufen. Alle hier zusammengestellten PCs sind auf Durchschnittspreisen basiert, die mittels der
Preissuchmaschine geizhals.at ermittelt worden sind. Es gibt sehr viele Händler im World Wide Web. Generell empfielt es sich aber alle Teile bei einem
Händler zu bestellen um Versandkosten zu sparen. Einige User hier bevorzugen jenen Händler, anderen jenen. Ich möchte hier explizit keine Händler im
Sammelthread erwähnen um dem Vorwurf aus dem Weg zu gehen ich werbe auf buffed.de für einen Onlinehändler.


*Was ist mit der Garantie?*

Garantie und Gewährleistung werden genauso gewährt, wie bei jedem anderen Kauf bei jedem anderen Händler auch. Geht ein Teil kaputt genügt es meist
dieses Teil mit einer Kopie der Rechnung an den Händler zu senden. Dieser wird die Garantieabwicklung dann vornehmen und das Teil reparieren oder 
ersetzen.
Die Garantie bezieht sich nie auf den gesamten PC sondern auf jedes Teil einzeln! Nach dem Ablauf der Gewährleistungsfrist kann es vorkommen, dass der
Händler die Abwicklung verweigert. Dies ist sein gutes Recht, da er nur im ersten halben Jahr dazu gesetzlich verpflichtet ist. 
Nicht der Händler gibt die Garantie, sondern der Hersteller des Produktes. In diesem Fall bedeutet das für euch, euch beim Hersteller Komponente bzw.
dessen Supportabteilung zu melden. Dies wickelt jeder Hersteller anders ab. Einigen genügt es das Teil einzusenden, bei anderen muss erst eine 
sogenannte RMA beantragt werden. Dort bekommt ihr eine Nummer zugewiesen unter der der Fall abgewickelt wird.
Achtung: Nicht alle Hersteller haben eine Niederlassung bzw. eine Supportaußenstelle in Deutschland! Einige Pakete müssen innerhalb der EU versendet
werden, andere sogar zum Stammsitz in die USA oder nach Asien (bspw. Taiwan). Demnach kann es eine zeitlang dauern bis Ersatz eintrifft.


Ein letzter Hinweis in eigener Sache: Alle PCs hier sind nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen von mir zusammengestellt! Ich übernehme keine Garantie dafür,
dass alle Teile erhältlich sind werde jedoch so schnell es geht aktualisieren. Außerdem werde ich von niemandem gesponsort oder sontiges. 
Viele Teile sind sehr gefragt und deshalb immer mal wieder kurzzeitig nicht erhältlich. Insbesondere trifft das aktuell auf Grafikkarten der ATi
Radeon HD58xx und HD57xx Serie zu. Das hat vor allem mit Produktionsschwierigkeiten(geringe Yieldraten, zu geringe Kapazitäten) bei TSMC dem 
Auftragsfertiger für diese Chips und dessen Verbindung mit einer hohen Nachfrage zu tun. Hier heißt es entweder geduldig sein, oder überall im Web
Ausschau halten ob sich kurzfristig eine ergattern lässt.
Sollte ein Produkt gar nicht mehr produziert werden werde ich es ersetzen. Wer solch einen Fall entdeckt ist gern dazu aufgerufen mir diesbezüglich
eine PN zu schreiben. 
Wenn eine Marke sehr oft verbaut wird dann liegt das vor allem an deren guten Produkten, nicht weil ich auf deren Gehaltsliste stehe!


----------



## Kyragan (27. März 2010)

Jetzt aber zu dem Teil auf den alle gewartet haben:

Hier gilt es vor allem maximale 3D-Leistung für den veranschlagten Preis zu erzielen. Wer seinen PC gern noch
zusätzlich leise oder besonders schick haben möchte muss in einigen Fällen mehr investieren.


*Die Budget-Variante*


Dieser PC stellt den günstigsten sinnvollen Einstieg in die Gamingwelt dar. Sicherlich kann man hier und da Abstriche machen, allerdings geht es dann
sehr zu lasten der Qualität weshalb ich günstigere Komponenten vermeiden möchte.
Preislich liegt dieser PC bei *ca. 450&#8364;, keinesfalls jedoch über 500&#8364;.*

CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE
Kühlung: boxed
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5670
RAM: A-Data XPG PC3-10667 CL8 4GB Kit
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil: beQuiet! Pure Power 430W



Spoiler



Die CPU besitzt einen freien Multiplikator, kann also ohne Anhebung des Northbridge-Bus übertaktet werden. Dies macht das Ganze natürlich einfacher.
Achtung: Bei Übertaktung erlischt die Garantie! Ebenso ist diese CPU ein eigentlicher Vierkerner, bei dem nach der Produktion zwei Kerne deaktiviert
worden sind. Mit ein wenig Glück ist es möglich aus einer Dual-Core-CPU eine Quadcore-CPU zu machen! Allerdings nur, wenn beide Kerne funktionieren und
nicht abgeschaltet sind weil sie defekt sind. 

Das Mainboard setzt bereits auf die neuen Übertragungsstandards Sata3(auch als Sata 6Gbps bekannt) und auf USB3.0! Damit seid ihr in diesen Belangen also
für die Zukunft gerüstet. Besteht kein Bedarf danach kann auch auf ein älteres Board ohne USB3.0 und SATA3 gesetzt werden. Diese wäre wenige Euro billiger.

Die Grafikkarte gehört zur neusten Generation und bietet demnach sowohl DirectX11 als auch ATis Eyefinity-Technologie um 3 Monitore an einer einzigen
Grafikkarte zu betreiben. Dazu muss aber hier dringend gesagt sein, dass die HD5670 besonders für Eyefinity im Fall von aufwendigeren Titeln zu wenig
Leistung besitzen kann. Ihr großer Vorteil gegenüber anderen Modellen ist der sehr geringe Stromverbrauch. Wenn auf Dx11 und Eyefinity verzichten werden
kann lohnt es sich hier auf die ältere Generation in Form einer HD4770(ebenfalls sehr stromsparend, ähnliche Leistungswerte) oder einer HD4850 zu setzen.
Letztere bietet mehr Leistung, lässt aber den Energiezähler deutlich schneller rotieren. Preislich liegen alle drei Karten auf dem gleichen Niveau.

Als Kühlung ist hier die Standardlösung von AMD verbaut. Diese bietet ausreichend Leistung, um die CPU bei Standardtakt kühl zu halten. Die Lautstärke
des montierten Lüfters ist allerdings recht hoch. Wer feinfühlige Ohren hat sollte hier in eine üppiger dimensionierte investieren, die dann aber auch
preislich intensiver ist. Auch bei geplanten Übertaktungsaktionen sollte ein anderer Kühler verbaut werden.




*Die Mainstream-Lösungen*


Die hier zusammengestellten PCs bieten ausreichend Leistung für alle modernen Titel, solange nicht sehr hohe Auflösungen oder hohes Anti-Aliasing oder
hohe Anisotrope Filter angelegt werden. Detailstufen sollten jedoch allgemein im hohen Bereich bei Auflösung bis 1920x1080 spielbar sein.
Preislich liegt das ganze eine Kategorie höher als im Budgetbereich, angepeilt sind *~600&#8364; für den günstigen und 750&#8364; bzw 850&#8364; für die teureren
Varianten*. Bei letzteren darfs dann auch schonmal ein grafisches Schmankerl mehr sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der 600&#8364;-PC:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 945
Kühlung: boxed
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5770
RAM: A-Data XPG PC3-10667 CL8 4GB Kit
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W



Spoiler



Hier findet ein echter Quadcore aus dem Hause AMD den Weg in den PC. Es handelt sich hier nicht um eine Black Edition deren Multiplikator nach oben
offen ist!

Als Mainboard findet ein Upgrade zum Budget-PC statt. Es ist AMDs High-End-Chipsatz der 700er Serie mitsamt der SB750 verbaut. Auch ein
zusätzlicher PCI-Express 2.0 Anschluss, Firewire und selbst ein DualBIOS zur zusätzlichen Absicherung falls ein BIOS-Flash fehlschlägt sind nun auf dem
Board zu finden. Natürlich sind auch SATA3 und USB3.0 weiterhin enthalten.

Eine HD5770 bietet einen weiteren Sprung in der Performance, eine gute Karte mit ausgezeichnetem Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis!

Um dem Mehrhunger nach Strom der Quadcore-CPU zu entsprechen und Spielraum für die Installation einer eventuellen zweiten Grafikkarte zu lassen ist nun
ein Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 mit 500W Nennleistung in den PC eingezogen.




Der 750&#8364;-PC:

Erstmals werde ich hier eine Aufschlüsselung vornehmen, da es sich ab diesem Preisbereich rechnet auf ein Intel-System zu setzen ohne aufgrund des
Preises weniger Leistung hinnehmen zu müssen. Als erster folgt gemäß des Alphabets die AMD-Variante:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon HD5770 HAWK*
RAM: A-Data XPG PC3-10667 CL8 4GB Kit
Mainboard: ASRock 890FX Deluxe3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W



Spoiler



Die CPU bekommt nochmals ein kleines Taktupgrade und ist diesmal auch wieder eine Black Edition, die sich leichter übertakten lässt. Als Kühlung für
den 3,2GHz schnellen Quadcore kommt ein Scythe Mugen 2 in der Revision B zum Einsatz. Er bietet ein ausgezeichnetes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und kann
mit der Spitze der High-End-Luftkühler durchaus mithalten. Dem Kühler ist ein per PWM-Signal des Mainboards regelbarer Lüfter aus Scythes eigener
Slipstreamserie beigelegt.


Eine Veränderung gab es beim Mainboard, dass diesmal von AsRock kommt und die aktuelle Speerspitze des Herstellers darstellt. Es setzt bereits auf
den neuen 890FX Chipsatz mit SB850 Southbridge und bringt dabei natürlich S-ATA3 und USB3 mit. Auch der Crossfirebetrieb zweier ATi Radeon Grafikkarten
ist ohne weiteres möglich. Im Gegensatz zum vorherigen Gigabyte-Board sind sogar beide PCIe-Slots mit 16x angeschlossen.

Die Grafikkarte ist wieder eine HD5770, allerdings in einer eigens konstruierten Version von MSI. Sie setzt auf den bewährten Twin Frozr Kühler, der
niedrigere Temperaturen bei wesentlich geringerer Geräuschentwicklung verspricht. Außerdem ist die Karte dezent übertaktet - mit Potenzial zu weit
mehr.

Das Gehäuse ist der große Bruder des Xigmatek Asgard. Es besitzt alle wesentlich Eigenschaften des Asgard, ist dabei aber deutlich luftiger und setzt
auf ein am Boden montiertes Netzteil. Auch eine Lüftersteuerung ist für die beiden vorinstallierten Lüfter von Xigmatek integriert. Wem die 
Gehäuselüfter dennoch zu laut sind kann diese natürlich austauschen, da Xigmateks XLF Serie nicht zu den leisesten Genossen auf dem Lüftermarkt zählt.

Das Netzteil kommt diesmal von Cooler Master. Es besitzt eine hohe Effizienz, Kabelmanagement und bleibt dabei angenehm leise.




CPU: Intel Core i5 750
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon HD5770 HAWK*
RAM: A-Data XPG PC3-10667 CL8 4GB Kit
Mainboard: Asus P7P55D
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W




Spoiler



Als CPU kommt ein Core i5 750 von Intel zum Einsatz. Diese taktet etwas niedriger als das AMD-Pendant, liefert jedoch die gleiche Leistung ab und 
spart dadurch Strom. Sollte die Leistung dennoch nicht ausreichen taktet sich diese CPU wenn benötigt automatisch hoch und setzt so noch mehr Power
frei.

Das Mainboard kommt von Asus, hört auf den Namen P7P55D und gehört somit zu den bewährten Platinen mit Intel P55 Chipsatz. Es bietet sämtliche 
Annehmlichkeiten, wie andere Boards in dieser Preisklasse auch. Allerdings bis auf eine Ausnahme: Auf USB3.0 und SATA6 GBs muss hier verzichtet werden.
Entsprechende Platinen mit ähnlicher Austattung und zusätzlichen USB3.0 und SATA6GBs Anschlüssen sind derzeit nur für deutlich höhere Preise (~50&#8364;
Aufpreis) erhältlich und würden demnach das Budget sprengen.




Der 850&#8364;-PC:

Der letzte PC aus diesem Bereich steht im Prinzip an einer Randzone zur Performancesparte von der es nicht mehr weit zum High-End-Segment ist. Die 
3D-Leistung ist geradezu brachial und nur noch wenig steigerbar. Jede Steigerung hier kostet hunderte Euro. Auch hier wird es wieder ein AMD und ein
Intel System zur Auswahl geben. Allerdings sei gesagt, dass ab hier die AMD-Systeme in Sachen purer Leistung nicht mehr Schritt halten können. Jedes 
weitere Upgrade in Sachen CPU führt zwangsweise über Intel.


CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5850
RAM: A-Data XPG PC3-10667 CL8 4GB Kit
Mainboard: AsRock 890FX Deluxe3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Seasonic S12II-520Bronze, 520W



Spoiler



Erneut geht es mit dem Takt bei AMD einen Schritt, sprich 200MHz, hinauf. Hier ist auch das Ende der Leistung bei AMD. Natürlich ist auch diese CPU
wieder eine Black Edition.

Mainboard ist wiederum AsRocks 890FX Deluxe3.

Für den größten Performancegewinn gegenüber der 750&#8364; Variante sorgt die HD5850 von ATi. Sie ist die aktuell zweit schnellste Single-GPU-Grafikkarte
von AMDs Grafiksparte und bietet hohe Leistung bei guten Verbrauchswerten, ideal für einen Gaming-PC. Natürlich sind auch Eyefinity und DirectX11
wieder an Board.




CPU: Intel Core i5 750
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5850
RAM: A-Data XPG PC3-10667 CL8 4GB Kit
Mainboard: Asus P7P55D
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Seasonic S12II-520Bronze, 520W



Spoiler



Grundsätzlich nahezu der gleiche PC wie der 750&#8364;-Rechner mit einem markanten Unterschied: Statt einer HD5770 findet nun eine HD5850 seinen Weg ins
Gehäuse, was die 3D-Leistung sehr stark erhöht.

Die Core i5-750 ist bei deaktiviertem Turbo der AMD-CPU leicht unterlegen. Mit Turbo liegen sie mindestens gleich auf, bei immer noch besserem 
stromverbrauch für die Intel-CPU.

Auch das Asus P7P55D ist wieder verbaut, da es hier einfach das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis dieser Preisklasse bietet.




*Der Performance-PC*


Wir kratzen hier schon am High-End-Segment, viel mehr geht kaum. Zumindest nicht für humane Preise oder ohne der absoluten Hardwaresucht verfallen zu
sein. Zu veranschlagen sind hier in *etwa 950&#8364;*. Wer möchte kann auch die CPU durch eine leistungsstärkere ersetzen, zahlt dabei aber mindestens 80&#8364;
mehr für Hyperthreading(es werden zusätzlich 4 weitere Kerne simuliert, Achtung: Kann in einigen Titeln zu Leistungsverlust führen und ist daher in
einem Spiele-PC oftmals alles andere als förderlich) und 130MHz. Ein wie ich finde schlechtes Angebot. Deswegen bleibt es auch hier beim Core i5.


CPU: Intel Core i5 750
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5870
RAM: A-Data XPG PC3-10667 CL8 4GB Kit
Mainboard: Asus P7P55D
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Seasonic S12II-520Bronze, 520W



Spoiler



Der einzige Unterschied liegt in der Grafikkarte. Statt der Radeon HD5850 kommt hier die große Schwester HD5870 zum Einsatz. Diese bietet eine
Mehrleistung von ~25% und ist somit die schnellste Single-GPU-Grafikkarte aus dem Hause ATi. Nach der Präsentation der GF100-Karten von  Nvidia ist
klar: Die GTX480 ist schneller als die HD5870 bezahlt dies jedoch mit enormen Stromhunger, sehr hohen Temperaturen und hoher Lautstärke weshalb sie 
hier keine Empfehlung findet. Zumahl die GTX480 den Preisrahmen sprengen würde. Interessant wäre hier eventuell die GTX470 die in etwa im gleichen
Preisbereich liegt und in einigen Bereichen marginal langsamer als die HD5870 ist aber dafür die üblichen Nvidia-Boni wie CUDA und PhysX bietet.
Schneller geht es neben der GTX480 nur mit AMDs Dual-GPU-Variante namens HD5970, die dann allerdings mit ~600&#8364; zu Buche schlägt und außerdem alle 
Nachteile eines Multi-GPU-Systems mit sich bringt.




*Teurer, schneller, leiser - Die High-End Fraktion*


Wenn schon High-End dann richtig. Bedeutet grob: Nicht nur brachiale Leistung, sondern auch ein hochwertiges Äußeres und eine geringe 
Geräuschentwicklung. Wer sich nicht an Lüftergeräuschen etc. stört kann hier natürlich sparen. Unbedingt empfehlen würde ich es nicht. Der eigenen
Nerven wegen. Jede Möglichkeit die vorher gelisteten PCs entweder leiser oder schneller zu machen führen unweigerlich über die magische 1000&#8364; Grenze.
Wer sich hierhin verirrt um eine echte Kaufberatung zu erhalten sollte sich nicht nur stur an das halten, was hier gelistet ist. Insbesondere im 
absoluten High-End-Segment gibt es eine Vielzahl von Teilen die verbaubar sind. Wer wirklich so viel Geld ausgeben kann und möchte kann die hier
gelisteten Konfigurationen als Anhaltspunkt nehmen. Ich würde euch jedoch dringendst ans Herz legen euch in einem Extrathread noch mal zu 
melden.
Ich bin nicht der einzige der in der Lage ist PCs zu konfigurieren und auch nicht der einzige der den High-End-Markt beobachtet. Es geht hier um ne 
ganze Menge Geld, euer Geld. Nichts ist kostspieliger als in diesem Segment suboptimale Teile zu verbauen.


Mein Traumsystem würde etwa mit 1700-1800&#8364; zu Buche schlagen.

CPU: Intel Core i7 860
Kühlung: Prolimatech Mega Shadow
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD5870 Vapor-X
RAM: Corsair PC3-12800 C8 Dominator
Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth 55i
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB x2 @Raid0
SSD: Intel X25-M G2 Postville 80GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-B10
Netzteil: Seasonic X-650
Lüfter: 5x beQuiet! SilentWings USC 120mm
Lüftersteuerung: Scythe Kaze Master 5,25"



Spoiler



Ich möchte euch hier nur ein Beispielsystem vorstellen, dass mir persönlich am meisten zusagt. Da ich kein Fan von Multi-GPU jeglicher Art bin bleibt
es bei der schnellsten Single-GPU-Grafikkarte. Alle verwendeten Teile sind absolut High-End und nach meinem persönlichen Geschmack zusammengestellt.
Besonders beim Gehäuse scheiden sich die Geister. Viele wollen Extravagantes wie NZXT sie baut, einige so wie ich wollen schlichte Eleganz. Da ich
ein Mensch bin der sehr empfindlich auf Geräusche reagiert muss mein PC dementsprechend leise sein. Zuguterletzt  braucht es natürlich Leistung satt!
Diese Kombination ist SEHR kostspielig, jedoch noch lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange. Wer beschließt, dass es ihm immer noch zu wenig ist wird
sich sowieso tiefgründiger mit Hardware beschäftigen und hier keine Anleitung benötigen. Es gibt in allen Bereichen noch leistungsstärke Hardware
und auch im Bereich der Kühlung besteht immer noch die Option auf Wasser. Spielraum zum Geld ausgeben gibt es immer, aber denkt an den ersten Absatz:
Fragen kostet nichts, falsch kaufen ne ganze Menge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die CPU ist ein i7 860, dieser sitzt noch auf Sockel LGA1156 taktet mit 2,8GHz und besitzt SMT. Um ihn kühl zu halten kommt Prolimatechs Flaggschiff,
der Mega Shadow zum Einsatz. Eine schnellere CPU gibt es nur auf dem viel teureren LGA1366. Die dortigen i7 und Xeon CPUs takten nochmals höher und
nutzen ein Tripple-Channel-Speicherinterface.

Die Corsair Dominator RAMs bieten für mich den optimalen Kompromiss aus Leistung und Optik. Ich hab bewusst keine 2000, 2200 oder 2400MHz RAMs 
genommen, da man diese Taktraten nur mit extrem übertakteten CPUs erreicht. 

Das Asus Sabertooth 55i ist für mich eines der schönsten Boards auf dem Markt. Es bietet alles was das Herz begehrt und hat ebenfalls genügend Spielraum
in Sachen Übertaktung.

Im Falle der Festplatten sind diesmal gleich 2 Exemplare verbaut. Diese werden im Raid0 betrieben, was die Lese und Schreibgeschwindigkeit deutlich
erhöht. Dazu gesellt sich eine SSD deren extrem geringe Zugriffszeiten und hohen Lese- sowie Schreibraten ein Betriebssystem und auf ihr gespeicherte
Programme in einer Art und Weise beschleunigt wie es kein anderes Hardwareteil vermag.

Zum Gehäuse muss man nicht viele Worte verlieren. Es ist vollkommen aus Aluminium gebaut, gut verarbeitet und bietet reichlich Platz für meine Hardware.
Vor allem ist es eine Frage des Geschmacks, wer will kann hier natürlich variieren. Gehäuse gibt es viele auf dem Markt.

Das Seasonic Netzteil ist das erste Netzteil gewesen, dass die 80+ Gold Klassifizierung erreicht hat. Es ist immer noch das effizienteste auf dem Markt
und besitzt vollmodulares Kabelmanagement. Dazu ist es sehr leise.

Zwei der Lüfter werden auf dem Prolimatech Mega Shadow eingesetzt, die anderen 3 ersetzen die von Lian Li mitgelieferten Gehäuselüfter. Auf erträgliche
Umdrehungszahlen werden diese von einer Scythe Kaze Master Lüftersteuerung heruntergeregelt.



Wer auf SSD, Raidverbund, ein enorm hochwertiges Gehäuse und sehr geringe Geräuschentwicklung verzichten kann, kann eine Menge sparen. Statt eines
Seasonic Netzteils würde es auch ein beQuiet Straight Power der selben Leistungsklasse tun. Auch ein etwas billigeres Board ist ohne weiteres 
eine Alternative. Endpreis wären dann je nach Tagespreisen und Händlern *um die 1000-1200&#8364;*. Für genauere Informationen fragt einfach im Thread
oder einem Extrathema nach.


----------



## Kyragan (27. März 2010)

*Nachtrag:*


Sollte die Resonanz vorhanden sein werde ich wenn gewünscht noch HTPCs für den Multimediaeinsatz und Office-PCs zusammenstellen. Da mir bewusst ist,
dass die Masse hier ihren PC vor allem fürs Gaming kaufen wird lass ich das ganze erstmal noch beiseite bis die Resonanz ausreichend ist um dem
Aufwand gerecht zu werden.

Wenn ihr Verbesserungen jeglicher Art habt: PN oder wenns um Hardware geht hier im Thread.

Danke

Edit: Formatierung fixed.


----------



## Kyragan (27. März 2010)

~Platzhalter~


----------



## EspCap (28. März 2010)

Sieht gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wie kommts dass du Spinpoints drin hast? Ich meine wir hatten im 'alten' Sticky aus gutem Grund die Caviar Black drin, nachdem u.A. Asoriel mit den Spinpoints eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat....


----------



## Kyragan (28. März 2010)

Sie sind vor allem günstiger. Davon abgesehen habe ich zwar von einigen kaputten Platten gelesen, aber ist ja nicht so dass die spätestens nach 3 Monaten kaputtgehen. Eventuell wars nur ne schlechte Serie oder so. Ich hab zumindest nichts von weit verbreiteten defekten und massiven Beschwerden gelesen. Sind am Ende eher Einzelfälle.
Da bei Asoriel beide Platten gleichzeitig gestorben sind nehme ich an, dass die leichte Probleme mit RAID-Verbünden haben. Das ist nur beim letzten PC der Fall, wer so viel Geld hat kann genauso WD Black Caviar HDDs nehmen.


----------



## Greeki (28. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Sie sind vor allem günstiger. Davon abgesehen habe ich zwar von einigen kaputten Platten gelesen, aber ist ja nicht so dass die spätestens nach 3 Monaten kaputtgehen. Eventuell wars nur ne schlechte Serie oder so. Ich hab zumindest nichts von weit verbreiteten defekten und massiven Beschwerden gelesen. Sind am Ende eher Einzelfälle.
> Da bei Asoriel beide Platten gleichzeitig gestorben sind nehme ich an, dass die leichte Probleme mit RAID-Verbünden haben. Das ist nur beim letzten PC der Fall, wer so viel Geld hat kann genauso WD Black Caviar HDDs nehmen.



Die Spinpoints hatten ein großes Manko: Bei alten BIOSen hats die Firmware zerschossen und war nur mehr so groß wie die Cache der Festplatte.
Warum im Internet mehr Fehler von Spinpoints zu finden ist leicht erklärt: Sie verkäuft sich am besten. Ich selbst hatte auch eine kaputte Spinpoint, umgetauscht (war bei der ersten Inbetriebnahme schon kaputt) und seitdem laufen meine zwei im RAID 0 Betrieb (seit mehr als nem Jahr).

@Traumpc: Das Gehäuse find ich jetzt ned so prickelnd. Die Schalldämpfung ist nett, aber ich würd eher zu größeren (Big Towern) mit mehr Lüftern tendieren. Das lauteste ist eh die 5870er (und die ist leise, wieso eigentlich keine 5970er?), daher sollt man eventuell das Übertaktungspotential mit einem noch optimaleren Gehäusekonzept verbessern.


----------



## Kyragan (28. März 2010)

Die 5870 wird kaum laut sein, weils ne Vapor-X ist. Ne 5970 kommt mir nicht ins Haus, weil ich Multi-GPU schlicht und ergreifend nicht mag. Stichwort: Mikroruckler, gefühlte/tatsächliche FPS und außerdem steht die gebotene Mehrleistung so gut wie nie in einem gesunden Verhältnis zum Mehrpreis aus Anschaffung und Strom. Dazu kommt dann noch die deutlich höhere Lautstärke. Die einzige 5970 die erträglich ist, ist die 5970 LCS von Powercolor und das nur, weil sie nen Wasserkühler hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Case: Was für ne Schalldämpfung? Das einzige was vom Case selbst gedämpft wird sind die Festplattenvibrationen. da die Einschübe im HDD-Käfig entkoppelt sind. Dazu: Warum mehr Lüfter? Das System bleibt so ausreichend kühl, selbst wenn ich die Lüfter auf 5V laufen lasse. Big Tower finde ich persönlich unpraktisch und oversized. Bessere Kühlkonzepte haben die auch nicht automatisch. 
Ich hab das Case vor allem wegen der Qualität und dem Design ausgewählt. Man kann dort trotzdem einen anständigen Airflow gewährleisten und muss nicht überall irgendwelche Ausstanzungen ertragen weil der Hersteller mit ner neuen Höchstzahl an Lüftern punkten will.
Und nebenbei: Mehr Lüfter bringen immer mehr Geräusche, ne Sache die ich gern vermeiden will.
Wie bereits im eigentlichen Post beschrieben: Es ist mein persönlicher Traum-PC. Einigen wird das Case zu schlicht oder was weiß ich sein, dann nimmste haltn anderes. Cases sind immer nur Beispiele, es gibt mehr als genug gute da draußen.


----------



## Greeki (28. März 2010)

http://geizhals.at/a409941.html
http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=314&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=62&g=s

Nach vorne ist es schallgedämpft.
Die Käfigkonstruktion hat praktisch jedes gute Gehäuse. Abgesehen davon ist das Gehäuse fast zu klein für eine HD 5870er. Die Kabel anstecken bzw. später wieder runtermachen ist da schon anstrengend.


----------



## Kyragan (28. März 2010)

295mm sind in der Tat recht knapp, wenn die PCIe-Anschlüsse wie beim Referenzmodell vorn liegen. Gut, dass sie bei der Vapor-X seitlich liegen und durch den anderen Kühler die Karte eh nur 26,7cm lang ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das passt ohne Probleme.
Die einzige Sache, die mir grad aufgefallen ist dass man einen 120er Silentwings durch das 140mm Modell ersetzen sollte.
Ansonsten gibts imo keine Probleme.


----------



## Rethelion (28. März 2010)

Gehäuse ist eh immer Geschmackssache und da sollte jeder selbst entscheiden was er haben will.
Ich würde z.B. das Lian Li PC-B10 nie verbauen, weil es mir einfach zu teuer für ein Midi ist und mich die Fronttür nervt; die ist im Weg und blockiert auch den Luftstrom.


----------



## Kyragan (28. März 2010)

Natürlich istn Case immer Geschmackssache. Was die Tür angeht ist das nicht unbedingt war. Die Tür hat nen anständigen Abstand, so dass immer Luft eingesaugt werden kann und durch den Unterdruck neue Luft nachströmt.


----------



## Pyrozero (9. April 2010)

Hallo ich lese deine zusammen stellungen schon sehr lange. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Finde gut die du sie beschreibst und zusammen stellst!
Ich brauche alls Pc Noob deine hilfe.
Ich habe ca 500 € zur verfügung (wens bisel mehr ist macht nichts)
ich brauche neue teile  für meinen Pc:
CPU,Grafikarte,Netzteil,Mainbord und arbeitspeicher
Ich möchte bei hardware versand bestellen. 

Ich spiele MMOS und schooter. wichtig wäre mir AMD und ATI.


Ich hoffe du machst dir die mühe mir zu helfen.

mfg "pyrozero"


----------



## muehe (9. April 2010)

in welcher Auflösung spielst du und welches Gehäuse hast du momentan ?

Spiele bitte genauer beschreiben

Cpu sollte 955 BE passen , 5770er Grafik , 770er Board mit/ohne USB 3 , 4GB Ram ca. 100 Euro G.Skill Adata usw. , Netzteil reichen knappe 400W 80+ grob gesehen


----------



## Pyrozero (9. April 2010)

Ich spiele wow,warhammer,cod 6 und Lotro 
bei einer auflösung von 1600x900 

welches geheuse ich habe weis ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist halt son standart ding.


----------



## muehe (9. April 2010)

dat wird schon 

mit 500 Euro kommst da gut hin

Kühler , Lüfter , Gehäuse kann man nachträglich für paar Euro machen

bin aber momentan bissl dicht und gleich im Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. April 2010)

Ich wurde mich muehe mal anschließen.

Das ganze würde dann so aussehen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrozero (9. April 2010)

Oke das ist doch ma gut danke !!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrozero (9. April 2010)

Kan ich da den auch usb 2.0 ran machen ?


----------



## Diclonii (9. April 2010)

Nein USB 2.0 ist mittlerweile veraltet und wird nicht mehr genutzt /bad ironie off <.<

Na klar kannst du weiterhin USB 2.0 verwenden, selbst wenn du USB 3.0 Anschlüsse besitzt sind die fast identisch und Abwärtskompatibel.

MfG


----------



## Skandy (11. April 2010)

Nachdem ich jetzt ne Zeitlang WoW auf eine Netbook gespielt habe (ja das geht!), habe ich mir gedacht dass ich nun auch mal wieder eine Computer haben will. Hab aber nicht die Lust mir ein komplettes System zu kaufen. So past ja nun dieses Guide. Aber mal ne Frage. Kann man das zusammenbauen auch irgendwo einbischen lernen? Weil ich habe keine Lust, mir alle Teile zu kaufen und dann liegen sie bei mir rum, nur weil ich sie nicht zusammenbekomme?


----------



## .AllEyezOnMe. (11. April 2010)

Es gibt dazu genügend Tutorials im Internet -> Youtube, oder einfach nach PC Zusammenbau Tutorial googlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (11. April 2010)

Oder einfach mit "Zusammenbauen" bestellen, kostet z.B. bei HWV 20€..


----------



## Diclonii (11. April 2010)

1. Z.B. bei Hardwareversand mit Zusammenbau bestellen.
2. Selber Zusammenbauen ( Einzelteile werden mit Handbüchern bzw. Anleitungen für den Zusammenbau geschickt. ) daran richten, im Mainboard Handbuch steht auch Step by Step wie du vorzugehen hast.
3. Wenn du Unsicher bist, ein Freund fragen der schon Kenntnisse darüber hat, von dem helfen lassen und lernen.
4. Online Portale durchstöbern, zb Youtube, gibts auch viele Videos über Zusammenbau ( auch mit Step by Step etc. )

MfG


----------



## PrincipleInvincible (27. April 2010)

hallo,
ich möchte mir einen office-pc zusammenstellen, bin aber von der angebotsvielfalt völlig erschlagen. die eckdaten, die der pc unterstützen sollte: 

-Windows 7 32bit
-Die Sims 3 abspielen (muss nicht toll aussehn, hauptsache flüssig spielbar)
-um 400€ kosten


----------



## muehe (27. April 2010)

wenn ich wüsste was man an Grafikleistung braucht für Sims 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrincipleInvincible (27. April 2010)

ich poste einfach mal den link zur sims3 seite wo die hardware anforderungen stehen. auf der verpackung sind die gleichen angaben:

http://www.sims-3.net/sims3/systemanforderungen/


----------



## muehe (27. April 2010)

kann man sich nicht wirklich drauf verlassen 

sollten auch immer mal Empfohlene / Optimale Vorrraussetzungen beistehen

aber ich werd mal schauen und sicher auch andere

am besten mal einen neuen Thread aufmachen da dieser hier eher als Info dient


----------



## Webra (28. April 2010)

Moin moin 
wollte mir in näster zeit einen neuen rechner zu legen hatte an einen OC i7 gedacht was haltet ihr den da von : ZeCoTec bietet einen i7 an mit OC auf 3,5ghz
folgene daten hat der PC :

Intel I7 4x 2,67Ghz @ 4x 3,50Ghz
Markenspeicher 3x 2048MB DDR3
Asus DVDRW SATA
Marken Netzteil 620W 12cm
Festplatte 750GB SATA 32MB
Mainboard Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R
Grafikkarte Nvidia http://www.api.de/db2/v2wglist.php?styles=&wg=VGNGTX 275 896 MB Oder ATI HD5830 1024MB Bitte bei bestellung angeben 
Gehäuse Cooler Master HAF Tower RC-922M
Cpu Kühler NOCTUA NH-D-14

für 1285€

was meint ihr da zu ????


----------



## Kyragan (28. April 2010)

"Marken Netzteil", "Marken Arbeitsspeicher", soso...
Festplatte ist auch nicht näher beziffert, immerhin ist das Mainboard kein Crap.

Nenn uns lieber dein Limit und wir basteln dir hier nen PC zusammen der vollständig transparent ist und ausschließlich aus hochwertigen Komponenten besteht. Besonders beim Netzteil sparen die OEMs gern, fataler Fehler wie ich finde.


----------



## Camô (28. April 2010)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mir demnächst ebenfalls einen neuen PC zulegen, allerdings nicht mehr als 400€ ausgeben. Meine Anforderungen sind entsprechend niedrig: Ich überlege, zukünftig wieder WoW Cataclysm (falls bereits bekannt, könnte mir einer freundlicherweise die Anforderungen für das Add-On posten) zu spielen und hoffe dann, ohne grafische Abstriche flüssig spielen zu können. Ansonsten würde ich den PC nicht für aktuelle Spiele nutzen, da ich lieber auf der PS3 zocke.

MfG


----------



## muehe (28. April 2010)

für 400 Euro wirst kein Rechner bekommen mit dem du in WoW glücklich wirst spar am besten nochmal 100-150 Euro


----------



## muehe (28. April 2010)

Webra schrieb:


> Moin moin
> wollte mir in näster zeit einen neuen rechner zu legen hatte an einen OC i7 gedacht was haltet ihr den da von : ZeCoTec bietet einen i7 an mit OC auf 3,5ghz
> folgene daten hat der PC :
> 
> ...


 für den Preis und der Grafikkarte nein 

wenn du hauptsächlich zockst dann lieber nen AMD AM3

620W OEM riecht nach nem Seasonic wenns nen Markennetzteil ist dann ist es zuviel 

guck dir die Rechner für um die 1000 Euro an in den Beispilen da hast mehr von


----------



## Camô (28. April 2010)

Hmm irgendwie nicht die Antwort die ich erwartet hab. Ich habe bis Sep. 2009 noch WoW gespielt auf meinem fast 5 Jahre alten Rechner. Die Einstellungen waren relativ hoch, Schatten natürlich ausgeschaltet und nur bei gelegentlichem Effektgewitter bei 25-Mann-Raids stieß er an seine Grenzen. 
Mit meinen grafischen Voraussetzungen sollte ich vllt erwähnen, dass ich nicht zwingend die allerhöchsten Anforderungen brauche, aber ein flüssiges und hübsches Spielerlebnis. Iwie kann ich nicht glauben, dass mir das ein 400€-PC nicht gewährleisten kann.


----------



## eMJay (28. April 2010)

Das Problem ist dass ein Einkern CPU mit 3,5Ghz besser für WoW geeignet ist als ein Moderner 2 bzw. 4 Kern CPU mit je 2,5 -3 Ghz.
WoW kann nichtg wirklich mit den Kernen umgehen.
Hatte heute im AK 25 getestet. 

Grafik voll runter in Full HD also alles auf min.
CPU auslastung im Kampf bei 50% 
5-20 FPS

Grafik auf normal so wie ich immer spiele
CPU auslastung im Kampf bei 50%
5-20 FPS


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. Mai 2010)

Mein (niemals erfülltes) Traumssystem (Preis dürfte über 8000 liegen):

CPU: i7 980-Extreme
Kühlung: Coolermaster V10
Grafikkarte: Zotac Geforce GTX470
RAM: Corsair PC3-12800 C8 Dominator
Mainboard: Asus P6T7 SuperComputer
SSD: OCZ Collossus SSD 1 TB
Laufwerk: LG BH10LS30 Blu-Ray Brenner
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-P50R Armorsuit Gaming Tower
Netzteil: Cougar S Power 700 Watt
Lüfter: 5x beQuiet! SilentWings USC 120mm
Lüftersteuerung: Scythe Kaze Master 5,25"


----------



## clooney (4. Mai 2010)

Hi,

da mein Budget ~900-1000€ sind ist mir die Wahl zwischen Notebook und PC recht einfach gefallen. Leider habe ich die letzten 3 Jahre der Hardwareentwicklung vollkommen verpennt und bin somit um jeden Ratschlag und jede Empfehlung dankbar.

Mein bisher zusammengestelltes System sieht wiefolgt aus:


Inter Core i5-750 	160€

Scyteh Mugen 2 Rev.B 	30€

Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 	270€ 	(oder doch lieber die Vapor X 5850 für nen zwanni mehr?)

G.Skill RipJaws 4GB Ram 	100€

MSI H55M-ED55 Mainboard 	90€

Samsung SpinPoint F3, 1TB 	60€ 	

SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium 	 60€

be quiet Pure Power 530W 		50€

LG GH22NS50 	15€

Xigmatek Asgard Tower 	25€

Windows 7, 64 Bit 	80€

Arctic Silver Wärmeleitpaste 	5€


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


 	945€ 	mit Vapor X karte 965€




Was halten ihr davon? Sinnvolle Zusammenstellung oder sind grobe no-go´s drin? Für Verbesserungsvorschläge (preislich nach unten mit minimalen Abstrichen, preislich leicht nach oben mit erheblichen Vorteilen) bin ich offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grüße!


----------



## Rethelion (4. Mai 2010)

@Blut und Donner: Teuer heisst nicht automatisch gut.

* 
*


----------



## Kyragan (5. Mai 2010)

clooney schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da mein Budget ~900-1000&#8364; sind ist mir die Wahl zwischen Notebook und PC recht einfach gefallen. Leider habe ich die letzten 3 Jahre der Hardwareentwicklung vollkommen verpennt und bin somit um jeden Ratschlag und jede Empfehlung dankbar.
> 
> ...



Wenn du nicht unbedingt nen Soundfetischist bist kannst du dir die Soundkarte auch sparen. Es bringt zwar ne Menge, aber nur mit passenden Speakern/Kopfhörern. Deine Entscheidung. Würde dir aber bei den X-Fi in jedem Fall eine mit PCI nahe legen. Die PCI-Express Karten machen oft Ärger mit den Treibern.
Mainboard nimm am besten eins mit P55 Chipsatz, bspw. http://www1.hardware...27948&agid=1305 oder http://www1.hardware...27745&agid=1305
Wärmeleitpaste ist bei Kühler dabei, zusätzliche kann nie schaden. Empfehlen würde ich die Prolimatech PK-1.


----------



## cellesfb (11. Mai 2010)

Hallöle hab da mal ne kleine Frage.
Seit 2 wochen (oder mehr korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege) sind ja die neuen Gpu's von Nvidia drausen. Für einen Kumpel soll ich nun nen rechner zusammbasteln und nur an der Grafikkarte sind wir uns nicht einige.
Ich meine eine Ati Radeon 5770 HD reicht aus, er meint ne Nvidia 470GTX oder gar 480 GTX müssens sein.

Was wäre nun die bessere Wahl? Teure aber leistungsstarke Nvidia oder billigere ebenfalls potente Ati?

danke für die antwort.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Mai 2010)

Wenn es so eine Leistung sein muss dann am besten entweder ne HD 5850 oder ne HD 5870.

EDIT: von einer Nvidia der 400er reihe rate ich persönlich ab.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Mai 2010)

cellesfb schrieb:


> Hallöle hab da mal ne kleine Frage.
> Seit 2 wochen (oder mehr korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege) sind ja die neuen Gpu's von Nvidia drausen. Für einen Kumpel soll ich nun nen rechner zusammbasteln und nur an der Grafikkarte sind wir uns nicht einige.
> Ich meine eine Ati Radeon 5770 HD reicht aus, er meint ne Nvidia 470GTX oder gar 480 GTX müssens sein.
> 
> ...



Die GTX480 halte ich für ein völlig kompromissloses Enthusiastengerät, dass mit reinem Menschenverstand eigentlich nicht kaufbar ist. Zwar bietet sie die höchste 3D-Leistung, allerdings frisst sie sowohl im idle als auch besonders unter Last enorme Mengen an Strom, wird dementsprechend heißt und deshalb auch unglaublich laut.
Die GTX470 ist von den Fermi-Karten sicherlich die bessere Wahl. Die befindet sich zwischen HD5850 und HD5870, oft kommt sie an die HD5870 ran. Besonders in Anwendungen mit hohem Tessalationanteil kann die GTX470 punkten. Die Lautstärke ist dazu vergleichbar zur HD5870, der Stromverbrauch unter Last aber deutlich höher(~50W). Im idle kommt sie nicht an die Spitzenwerte der Radeon ran, befindet sich aber in einem vertretbaren Bereich.
Wenn es unbedingt ne Nvidia sein soll, dann die GTX470.

Die Frage ist immer, was gezockt wird und demnach wieviel Leistung gebraucht wird. Generell reicht ne HD5770 aktuell für alles gut aus. Wenns ihm so sehr nach Leistung dürstet würde ich ne HD5850 empfehlen. Die bietet von allen Karten oberhalb der HD5770 das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist aktuell die HD5770 HAWK von MSI. Die Karte hat einen sehr leisen Kühler der die Karte deutlich kühler hält als die Standardversion. Außerdem ist sie leicht übertaktet und hat vor allem Potential zu deutlich mehr. Referenztakt einer HD5770 sind afaik 850MHz, die HAWK taktet Stock mit 875 und nahezu jede HAWK schafft 1GHz stabil. Hab schon Karten gesehen die 1,1GHz laufen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Mai 2010)

ganz im ernst, du kannst eine hd5770 nicht mit einer gtx470 oder gar einer gtx480 vergleichen.
Wenn dein Freund das Geld für eine so starke Grafikkarte hat, wäre es momentan noch besser, wegen besser Lüftungskonzepte usw. zu einer HD5850 bzw HD5870 zu greifen.
Und überhaupt, die GTX480 ist so laut wie ein Rasenmäher und frisst min. genauso viel strom. Wenn überhaupt die gtx470, aber was will dein Freund überhaupt damit alles anstellen?
Welche Anwendungen benutzt er, welche Spiele spielt er, macht er Grafikbearbeitung, und wieviel Geld hat er zur Verfügung?


----------



## -Haihappen- (21. Mai 2010)

Liebe Leute,

ich habe vor mir ein Laptop für das bevorstehende Studium zu kaufen. Muss also nichts großes können - spielen kann ich an meinem Desktop PC. Ich dachte an um die 15 Zoll und wollte ca. 500€ ausgeben. Ich könnte mir ja z.B. eins über hardwareversand.de bestellen oder mir selber eins bei Dell zusammenstellen. Was könntet ihr mir da empfehlen? Wie wäre es z.B. mit diesem hier?:

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=33246&agid=723

Der wäre von Samsung und hat nen AMD-Prozessor drin. Insgesamt gibt es bei hardwareversand.de viel mehr Laptops mit Intel-Prozessoren. Weiß da jemand unterschiede?

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

dedizierte Grafik bräuchtest nicht 

da reicht ne aktuelle integrierte Grafiklösung


----------



## -Haihappen- (21. Mai 2010)

Das stimmt für die Sachen die ich damit machen möchte brauch ich eigentlich keine - aber wenn ich für 550€ eine Lösung mit Grafikkarte bekomme warum nicht? Unter sollte ich das Geld dann lieber in andere Komponenten investieren?


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

jup find grad grad auch nix anständiges mit Core i3 , i5 um die 500 Euro :/

AMD in Notebooks nehm ich ungern 

aber Notebooks auch nicht wirklich die Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (21. Mai 2010)

Was haltet ihr denn generell von Dell-Laptops/PCs? Konnte jetzt preislich keine großen Unterschiede zu hardwareversand.de feststellen - liege ich da falsch? Was haltet ihr von diesem Gerät?

Haben die neuen Laptops eigentlich Standartmäßig einen HDMI-Ausgang? Wo liegt der Vorteil bei den neuen i3, i5, i7 Prozessoren?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Nershul (25. Mai 2010)

in Sachen Laptops kann ich nur www.notebooksbilliger.de empfehlen, die Preise sind anständig, das Portfolio gut aufgestellt und Service/Versand unproblematisch. 

Für dich nun in Frage kommen würden in meinen Augen diese Produkte:

*1. MSI CR 620*
http://www.notebooks...+cr620+i3347w7p
-> Core i3 330M
-> 4 Gb RAM
-> 500 Gb HDD
-> Intel Grafik
-> USB, Bluetooth, W-Lan (Draft-N) etc pp
--> Kostenpunkt: 559,00 €

*2. MSI CX 620*
http://www.notebooks...+core+i3+hd5470
-> nur 320 Gb HDD
-> dafür dedizierte Grafik in Form der ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 
--> Kostenpunkt: 578,00 €

Es gibt noch weitere Notebooks mit dem Core i3 330M in verschiedenen Konstellationen. Die Preise bewegen sich je nach Ausstattung zwischen 450 und 600 Euro. Unter 500 scheint aber nur ohne OS zu geben, wenn du also Windows/Linux/etc zu Hause hast, lässt sich ein wenig Geld sparen. 

Für Office-Anwendungen / Internet muss es aber meiner Meinung nach nicht zwingend eine Core i-X CPU sein. Da reicht auch ein natürlich veralteter Dual-Core-Pentium oder auch eine AMD Athlon Dual Core mit jeweils um die 2,0 - 2,2 Ghz. Dadurch rutschst du prinzipiell in die Preisspanne 350-500 Euro und hast natürlich dadurch die freie und bessere Auswahl hinsichtlich Ausstattung. 

*3. Asus X5DAF*
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/asus+x5daf+sx028v+multimedia+knaller
-> AMD Athlon II M320 (2x 2,1 Ghz)
-> 4 Gb Ram / 320 Gb HDD
-> Mobility Radeon 5145 (dedizierte Grafik mit shared Memory - erwarte nur keine Spielepower, aber für Filme usw sicherlich geeignet)
-> USB / Wlan usw alles dabei, was man so braucht
-> Win 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
-> Kostenpunkt: 495,00 &#8364;

Generell kann ich dir Asus und MSI guten Gewissens empfehlen. Davon habe ich für Freunde & Bekannte bereits mehrere Notebooks gekauft und wurde bisher nie enttäuscht. Abraten muss ich dir dringend von Acer, die sind zwar oft preisgünstiger, aber das merkt man eben auch an jeder Ecke dem Gerät an (Verarbeitung, Qualität, Akku). 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen

Gruß
Nershul


----------



## Kronas (29. Mai 2010)

hallo, ich hät da eine frage in sachen grafikkarten:
ursprünglich wollte ich nun für meinen neuer computer die MSI Radeon HD5770 HAWK kaufen, wie sie im anfangspost beim 750 euro pc empfohlen war
... auf die warte ich jetzt schon 3 wochen und heute kam die email an, sie ist nicht lieferbar
jetzt suche ich nach einer alternative in ähnlicher preisklasse
jemand vorschläge?


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Hd4890


----------



## Kyragan (29. Mai 2010)

Ich hab selbst grad eine in Bestellung laufen, wo hast du denn bestellt? Kannst du evtl. die HAWK aus der Bestellung lösen und die einzeln bestellen? Da kommt man öfter schneller was, hab gestern bei "PC-Spezialist" bestellt. Dort war sie wohl "sofort lieferbar", also sicherlich nächste Woche dann bei dir. Wenn man sich auf diese Angaben verlassen kann. Die Verfügbarkeit ist tatsächlich aktuell sehr schlecht.
Von der Lautstärke ähnlich wäre ein Sapphire HD5770 Vapor-X, die ist allerdings nicht werksübertaktet und hat keinen so hohen Spielraum bei der Übertaktung. Wenn dir das egal ist nimm die, wobei ich aber auch sagen muss dass die wohl auch net so gut verfügbar ist.
Ansonsten ne Powercolor HD5770 PCS+. Die ist werksübertaktet und hat nen alternativen Kühler, der halbwegs leise bleiben sollte.

@Arosk Hör auf mit dem Quatsch. Eine HD4890 mag nach Leistungssicht auf dem Niveau der HD5770 liegen, aber ihr Stromverbrauch und damit Temperatur sowie Lärmentwicklung stehen einfach in keiner Relation zur HD5770. Ich würde weiter versuchen an eine HD5770 zu kommen, nach Möglichkeit eine mit modifiziertem (leisem) Kühler.


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst grad eine in Bestellung laufen, wo hast du denn bestellt? Kannst du evtl. die HAWK aus der Bestellung lösen und die einzeln bestellen? Da kommt man öfter schneller was, hab gestern bei "PC-Spezialist" bestellt. Dort war sie wohl "sofort lieferbar", also sicherlich nächste Woche dann bei dir. Wenn man sich auf diese Angaben verlassen kann. Die Verfügbarkeit ist tatsächlich aktuell sehr schlecht.
> Von der Lautstärke ähnlich wäre ein Sapphire HD5770 Vapor-X, die ist allerdings nicht werksübertaktet und hat keinen so hohen Spielraum bei der Übertaktung. Wenn dir das egal ist nimm die, wobei ich aber auch sagen muss dass die wohl auch net so gut verfügbar ist.
> Ansonsten ne Powercolor HD5770 PCS+. Die ist werksübertaktet und hat nen alternativen Kühler, der halbwegs leise bleiben sollte.
> 
> @Arosk Hör auf mit dem Quatsch. Eine HD4890 mag nach Leistungssicht auf dem Niveau der HD5770 liegen, aber ihr Stromverbrauch und damit Temperatur sowie Lärmentwicklung stehen einfach in keiner Relation zur HD5770. Ich würde weiter versuchen an eine HD5770 zu kommen, nach Möglichkeit eine mit modifiziertem (leisem) Kühler.



die HD4890 liegt sogar tw über der HD5770.
Aber von den Verbrauchwerten hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Mai 2010)

Wenige Prozente. Wenn ich nach dem Quentchen Leistung her bin übertakte ich die HD5770 und freu mich ne Runde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenige Prozente. Wenn ich nach dem Quentchen Leistung her bin übertakte ich die HD5770 und freu mich ne Runde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder kauf mir ne hd5850, welche wegen der besseren speicheranbindung und der sowieso viel besseren leistung einfach seinen Preis wert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Mai 2010)

Wobei du dann aber deutlich mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen musst.
Ne Standard HD5770 kostet ~130&#8364;, die HAWK  ~160-170. Eine HD5850 gibts derzeit nicht unter 280&#8364;.


----------



## muehe (30. Mai 2010)

Speicheranbindung is Wurscht am Ende zählt was hinten für ne Bandbreite rauskommt


----------



## Kyragan (30. Mai 2010)

Das ist richtig. Beide Karten setzen auf den gleichen RAM, die Taktraten kann man wenn man will angleichen.
Die Speicherbandbreite ist hier am Ende aber eh nicht der entscheidende Faktor. Juniper hat einfach deutlich weniger ALUs, ROPs und Texture Units als Cypress. Die Speicherbandbreite ist imo auf beide Chips optimal abgestimmt. Ein Juniper mit 256Bit statt 128Bit Speicherinface wäre wohl kaum schneller und schon gar nicht in HD5850 Schlagdistanz.


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenige Prozente. Wenn ich nach dem Quentchen Leistung her bin übertakte ich die HD5770 und freu mich ne Runde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er fragte nach einer Alternative. Ich hätte ihm kaum etwas vorschlagen können was fast doppelt so teuer ist wie das Ding das er kaufen will.


----------



## Ghrodan (2. Juni 2010)

Ich wollte nur mal nachfragen, wann denn mit einer Zusammenstellung für Juni/Juli zu rechnen ist.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Da sich aktuell nichts großartig geändert hat bleibt diese weiterhin aktiv. Ich kann sie umbenennen/umbenennen lassen. Wenn außerhalb der vorgestellten Gaming-PCs noch weitere Lösungen wie HTPCs o.ä. gewünscht werden denke ich da drüber nach und werde nen neuen Sticky machen. 
Aktuell kann der hier erstmal weiterverwendet werden.


----------



## muehe (2. Juni 2010)

evtl. könnte man die neuen Boards mit den 8er Chipsätzen , die X6 und die Coolermaster Netzteile bzw. im unterem Bereich das Cougar 400W mit aufnehmen


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

X6 und 800er Boards wären ne Idee, ja. 
Was Netzteile angeht tendiere ich aktuell eh von beQuiet! weg, weil ich vermehrt von Ausfällen gelesen habe. Muss mal schaun, ob dass dann budgettechnisch aufgeht. Coolermaster, Cougar und Enermax und die kleineren 80+ Bronze Seasonic Netzteile  wären ne Idee. Muss ich mir nochmal genauer anschauen. 
Ansonsten warte ich bei den Topmodellen noch, bis nach der Computex. Da sind nämlich massig 80+ Gold PSUs vorgestellt worden.


----------



## Kronas (6. Juni 2010)

da wohl die letzte hoffnung für meine hawk gestorben ist, habe ich nun über eine MSI R5830 Twin-Frozr II nachgedacht, gibt es dazu irgendwelche meinungen oder erfahrungen?


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juni 2010)

Ne HD5830 würde ich nicht kaufen. Entweder drauflegen und ne HD5850 kaufen oder nach ner anderen HD5770 wie der Vapor-X von Sapphire oder der PCS+ von Powercolor Ausschau halten.
Die HD5830 bringt nichtmal 20% mehr Leistung als ne HD5770, kostet aber ~40% mehr und verbraucht dabei mehr als ATis Topmodell HD5870.


----------



## Kronas (6. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ne HD5830 würde ich nicht kaufen. Entweder drauflegen und ne HD5850 kaufen oder nach ner anderen HD5770 wie der Vapor-X von Sapphire oder der PCS+ von Powercolor Ausschau halten.
> Die HD5830 bringt nichtmal 20% mehr Leistung als ne HD5770, kostet aber ~40% mehr und verbraucht dabei mehr als ATis Topmodell HD5870.


bei der vapor-x ist jedoch auch die liefersituation etwas eng, gibts da noch was ähnliches?

edit: ich seh grad, bei amazon gibts das ding auch, aber ich bin mal so dreist und warte trotzdem auf ne antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Juni 2010)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a516971.html
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a506736.html


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juni 2010)

Wenn es aus Kostengründen bei ne HD5770 bleiben soll schau dir mal die Rev.3 von Sapphire an. Die soll wohl sehr leise sein. Sie hat zwar nicht das Übertaktungspotential wie die HAWK, aber da wirst wohl außer der Vapor-X auch nichts gleichwertiges finden. Wenn dir die Lautstärke egal ist kannst halt auch eine mit Otto-Normal-Eierkühler nehmen. Ist halt alles andere als leise. Ansonsten gibts von Club3D auch einige Versionen, teilweise übertaktet, mit Arctic Cooling Accelero und passendem Lüfter drauf. Die sollen wohl auch recht leise sein. Auch Gigabytes Eigendesign gehört zu den leisesten.


Sapphire Rev3: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a511707.html
Club3D Accelero: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a491343.html
Gigabyte: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a505610.html


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Juni 2010)

oh, ich dachte jetzt HD5850er, sry.


----------

